

Ask HN: have you written Chess games? Do you play Chess? - gsivil

Two questions in one post, but hacking and chess seem similar activities.<p>I would be surprised to learn that there is no correlation.<p>What is your experience? Personally I got some books from my father when I was a kid and I loved the game for some time but is almost 20 years now that I have not played.<p>Today an article about Kasparov appeared in HN<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2054039
======
jacquesm
The answers, yes, and no longer.

The inspiration for writing a chess program was a book by a guy called David
Levy called 'computer gamesmanship' in the dark ages of personal computing.

A friend of mine (hi Gideon!) and myself wrote our own chess programs and had
them compete. His was written in Pascal and very clean and easy to read, mine
was in assembler and full of dirty tricks to make it faster to mask the lack
of actual strategy beyond a materialistic approach.

------
mycroftiv
Chess engines are fascinating to study for a lot of reasons. I've done a bit
of tinkering with some of the open source programs available - check out
Stockfish and Crafty for some very nice code to work with. If you dig into the
computer chess scene, there has actually been a lot of heated drama about
source code provenance of various proprietary and open programs like Rybka and
the Ippolit family.

------
donniefitz2
Honestly, I have to admit, I've never played a game of chess in my life,
though I admire those who do.

